# Les Pooch Brushes



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

When I was watching the new DVD's on Maltese and Shih Tzu from Sue Zecco and Jay Scruggs, Sue made mention of Les Pooch brushes. Because of my great thirst for knowledge of all grooming items I decided to google it. They are not available right now as they are doing some changes in their factory I think but they are going to be available in the last half of this year but starting only with three brushes and not the one for Maltese which seems to be the yellow one. I don't know what one would be a mat zapper for the Malts. They are fairly expensive but are really different looking. In Canada you will he able to get them at TLC Grooming and Sharpening Service in Ottawa. The website is: TLC4Dogs.com|Dog Grooming |Professional Pet Grooming| Equipment|Sharpening |Pet Supplies| pc_lpoochs_3.php if you would like to take a look.

By the way I finished watching the DVD's and they were well worth the money. They show two different trims from start to finish. The first is probably the most popular way people have their dogs done and the second is with the short (but not shaved) ears. I didn't think I'd like this trim but it is really cute when it is done. It would be good to have done on a dog that goes on walks or digs in the back yard as the ears wouldn't get in such a mess! Janine they only use one thinning shear (Jay Scruggs Cobra Thinning Shears) which looks about the equivalent of the Talyn ones you just bought, a straight shear (about 8") and a curved shear. She advises new groomers to get a little shorter length as they would be more in control, especially when doing the bottom of the paws so you don't nick the pads. The Wahl metal snap on combs are a must to be put on over a 30 blade. She says the 40 blade is unsuitable. She uses the Wahl Switchblade clipper which I do have but my groomer friend put me on to the Wahl KM2 which I like better. The Switchblade has variable speed and the KM2 bas two speeds. I also, on my friends advice got a mini rechargeable Wahl Bravura which I love for cleaning out between the pads on the foot. I have also used it to scoop out by the eyes. Sue uses a rechargeable Bravura in the full size which I find a little bulky to use on the little dogs. The thinning shears do just about all the work after the initial shave down so they are a must. She briefly tells you how to use them but Jodi Murphy's video on how to use thinning shears is more informative especially as it focuses on that subject alone. I don't know if Sue and Jay have a video on that but I would assume so.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I bought the green narrow slicker for Ray on the advise of his breeder. Ray has a dense waving coat (he is a coton) and I would be lost without it. I use it gently on MiMi as well. It is especially useful to pull out a knot once it is loose. I have had it for about 6 years. It was very expensive, but absolutely worth it. HOWEVER, there are similar brushes on the market now for much, much less. I have never used a different brand, but I don't see why it couldn't be just as good. Les Pooches seems to be directed to the very wealthy people who don't care about cost. I suggest you do a search on flexible head slickers and see what you can find. My friend bought one for nine dollars and it is hard to tell the difference.

Oh dear, I just went to the Les Poochs website and the same brush is half the price I paid for it. Never mind.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is a suggestion. I read a review that said it is just as good as the Les Poochs.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Master-Grooming-Flexible-Single-Slicker/dp/B000Y8WY66/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0MQQ3JFH5JY7FGN57T7Y]Amazon.com : Master Grooming Tools Flexible Single Side Pet Slicker Brush with Soft Handle, Small, Purple : Pet Supplies[/ame]


----------

